# verwählt ... was dann?



## Tazdevil (21 Februar 2002)

In einem anderen Forum zu Dialern kam eine Frage auf, die ich auch gerne
hier zur Diskussion stellen würde.

Was passiert, wenn man sich mit einem normalen Telefon verwählt und an
einen solchen 300 €/Einwahl Dialer gerät.

Aufgrund der ständig wachsenden Anzahl an Dialern und somit verschiedenen 0190 Nummern ist ja die Wahrscheinlichkeit immer größer, dass man beim Verwählen auch mal einen Abzock-Dialer erwischt.

Statt einer Anmeldung zu einem Gewinnspiel also plötzlich 300 € auf der
Rechnung.

Weiss Jemand, wie in diesem Falle die rechtliche Lage ist?
Es kann ja eigentlich keinen Vertrag gegeben haben, da man am Telefon keine Zustimmung zu einem solchen geben kann.

Aber wer ist dann Beweispflichtig?
Der Betrag dürfte ja auf jeden Fall erstmal auf der Rechnung stehen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2002)

Ich denke, ohne das jetzt allerdings mit letzter Sicherheit behaupten zu können, daß auch ein Verwählen die entsprechenden Kosten verursacht.
Die Frage ist halt, ob das dann auch einen rechtskräftigen Vertrag begründet.

Ich habe die Frage mal an die FST weitergegeben und werde die Antwort hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2002)

*Irrtümlich angewählte Dialer-0190-Rufnummer*

Egal, ob man sich verwählt oder nicht: Die Anwahl der betreffenden 0190-Rufnummer erfolgte durch den Anschlussinhaber ist ist daher von ihm zu bezahlen. :cry: 

Der hier zugrundeliegende, rechtkräftige Vertrag ist der zwischen Anschlussinhaber und Telefongesellschaft. Letztere hat ihm den Anschluss zu eigenverantwortlichen Nutzung überlassen. Somit ist der Anschlussinhaber für ALLE selbst oder durch befugte Dritte aufgebauten Verbindungen verantwortlich.

Schließlich muss man seine Telefonrechnug ja auch dann bezahlen, wenn man mal aus Versehen die falsche Telefonnummer oder statt eines Telefonanschlusses an einen Faxanschluss geraten ist.


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Nach Auskunft eines kompetenten Telekom-Mitarbeiters werden 0190-0-Nummern bei allen seriösen Netzbetreibern erst nach 20 - 30 Sekunden tarifiert. Wenn sich einer wirklich verwählt hat, dann hat er bis dahin Zeit, wieder aufzulegen.
Ein Bekannter verifiziert das noch bei der Rechnungsstelle.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

Das kann ich bestätigen ..

Jeder seriöse Anbiter taktet erst nach 15 bis 30 Sekunden je nachdem.


----------



## ToGü (27 Februar 2002)

Das mag ja sein, aber wenn wir es nur mit seriösen Anbietern zu tun hätten, bräuchten wir doch dieses Forum nicht, oder? Es sind ja gerade die unseriösen Anbieter, die den gesamten Bereich 0190 bzw. Dialer in Verruf bringen.

Daher wäre ich mir nie sicher, ab wann die Kosten fällig werden. Siehe der bereits bekannte 300 EUR-Dialer. Auch dieser agiert mit 0190-0 und hat bereits bei 19 Sek. Verbindungszeit voll zugeschlagen!


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2002)

Das "seriös" bezieht sich auf die Netzbetreiber, nicht auf die Anbieter


----------



## Anonymous (2 März 2002)

0190 seriös? Ich kenne keine einzige 'seriöse' 0190 Nummer. Ist ALLES Abzocke!


----------



## Heiko (2 März 2002)

Führe das doch mal etwas näher aus. Wie kommst Du zu dem Schluß daß sowas nicht seriös sein kann?


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

Muss nicht eine Ansage erfolgen, welche darauf hinweisst, was diese Nummer kostet?
Auf jedenfall ist das bei Gewinnspielnummern o.ä. so.


----------



## Heiko (12 März 2002)

Das ist bei 0190-0-Nummer im Voice-Dienst erforderlich. Bei Modem- oder ISDN-Verbindungen bringts das allerdings nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juli 2002)

*Re: Irrtümlich angewählte Dialer-0190-Rufnummer*



			
				Tobias schrieb:
			
		

> Egal, ob man sich verwählt oder nicht: Die Anwahl der betreffenden 0190-Rufnummer erfolgte durch den Anschlussinhaber ist ist daher von ihm zu bezahlen. :cry:
> 
> Der hier zugrundeliegende, rechtkräftige Vertrag ist der zwischen Anschlussinhaber und Telefongesellschaft. Letztere hat ihm den Anschluss zu eigenverantwortlichen Nutzung überlassen. Somit ist der Anschlussinhaber für ALLE selbst oder durch befugte Dritte aufgebauten Verbindungen verantwortlich.
> 
> Schließlich muss man seine Telefonrechnug ja auch dann bezahlen, wenn man mal aus Versehen die falsche Telefonnummer oder statt eines Telefonanschlusses an einen Faxanschluss geraten ist.


  

Ich bin da anderer Meinung. Für die Verbindung selbst ist man wohl verantwortlich. Durch eine 0190-Nummer erhält man eine Sonderleistung, die gar nicht gewollt ist. Nach Bürgerlichem Gesetzbuch steht einem in solchen Fällen u.a. ein Anfechtungsrecht zu. Dann ist nur die normale Verbindung, nicht aber auch die Sonderleistung zu bezahlen. 
Gruß Frank


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Juli 2002)

Also mit den Zeiträumen, in denen man bei 01900-nummern wieder auflegen kann, ohne dass eine Berechnung erfolgt ist das so eine Sache... Talkline z. B. behauptet das zwar, praktiziert es aber offensichtlich nicht (auch hier nachzulesen: http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=579255&msr=61&Days=7&tid=329909&sr=1 - Beitrag von Tanderil)
Grundsätzlich ist es zwar so, dass beim Wählen ein Vetrag geschlossen wird, bei Telefonmehrwertdiensten schaut es allerdings anders aus: Wenn ich mich verwähle und mir für 300 € kurz ins Ohr piepen lasse, habe ich keinerlei Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen oder Ware empfangen, die ich bezahlen müsste. Mangels Rechtsbindungswillen kann auch kein wirksamer Vertrag darüber zustande gekommen sein. Der Anbieter hätte damit keinen Anspruch auf die 300 € sondern lediglich einen Anspruch auf Schadensersatz. Und der tatsächliche Schaden dürfte sich da im Cent-Bereich bewegen.
Zumal: Bei solchen "Dienstleistungen" per Dialer wäre es ein leichtes zu überprüfen, ob mit der Gegenstelle tatsächlich Kommunikation stattgefunden hat. Von daher kann man die Berechnung einer solchen Verbindung bei versehentlicher fernmündlicher Anwahl getrost als Abzocke bezeichnen...


 :3d:


----------



## Timur (21 April 2003)

*TALKLINE verwählt*

Hallo, 

Bei mir haben sich inzwischen auch die Herren (...) und Kollegen gemeldet. 
Ich hatte meinen Fall schon an anderer Stelle geschildert, und möchte hier einmal einen Zwischenbericht geben, und vielleicht Tips und moralische Unterstützung finden. 

Kurzfassung: Ich, armer Student, hab mich per Telefon verwählt, will nicht 25 Euro bezahlen, begründe dies gegenüber TALKLINE, diese geht nicht inhaltlich auf meine Schreiben ein, sondern beauftragt INTRUM Inkasso, diese dann den Herrn Hausanwalt (...) nebst Kollegen. 

Ich habe seit meinem ersten Schreiben nichts mehr getan, nur zig Stunden verschwendet, um mich über die rechtliche Lage und die Aussichten zu informieren (wer entschädigt mich dafür?). 
Hier die Geschichte: 

- 14.11.02 ich wähle mit dem Telefon statt 0190 076 00... die 0190 07 00... und lege nach drei Sekunden den Hörer auf. 
- 19.12.02 Telekom-Rechnung führt brutto 25 Euro auf, für TALKLINE, bzw. TeleTeamWork aSp, angerufene Nummer ist aufgeschlüsselt (daher mit einem Blick zu erkennen, dass ich oft die "ähnliche" Nummer anrufe (für 4 cent ins Ausland)
- Anfang Januar 03: ich reklamiere Rechnung bei der Telekom (ich habe nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlt, die halten sich seither raus), und schreibe eine Reklamation an TALKLINE
- 4 Tage später kommt das erste Pauschalschreiben von Talkline ("Wer Bus fährt, muss sein Ticket bezahlen.")
- jeweils eine Woche später: ich schicke gleiche Reklamation noch einmal
- erste Mahnung von Talkline (plus 2,50 Mahngebühr, ich soll bezahlen, sonst TALKLINE Zugang gesperrt!)
- Antwort auf meine Reklamation (enthält aber nur leere Phrasen)
- letzte Mahnung von TALKLINE (immernoch 27,50)

- Ende März 03: ich packe gerade die Sachen für den lang ersehnten Urlaub, aber da:
- INTRUM JUSTITIA INKASSO GMBH schreibt mir von einer überfälligen "Providerforderung" von talkline, Intrum will aber noch ein bisschen mehr Geld:
: 25,-	Hauptforderung
: 2,50	Mahnspesen
: Basiszins + 5% seit Februar
: 14,-	Inkassokosten
: 3,- Kontoführungskosten
: 0,55 Porto

macht schon mal stolze 45 Euro. Frist binnen 6 Tagen. Unten im Brief stehen Worte wie aus einer anderen Welt: 

>Wir erwarten, daß Sie sich nunmehr als "FAIRER PARTNER" verhalten, ... 

          *** FAIR PAY ***
                       PLEASE !!!
<
Ferner drohen sie, Informationen über meine Kreditwürdigkeit an ihre "Vertragspartner" weiterzugeben. 

- schon 3 1/2 Wochen später (Anfang April) meldet sich der Werner (...), Rechtsanwalt in Darmstadt. Er gibt mir "letztmalig Gelegenheit, weitere Schritte gegen mich zu vermeiden" (durch Zahlung natürlich, und zwar
: komplett wie oben (inclusive Inkassokosten) zzgl:
: ein paar cent mehr Zinsen
: 3,- Kontoführungskosten nochmal dazu (zusammen 6 Euro)
: 18,75   7,5/10 Gebühr gem. $ 118, Abs. 1 Nr. 1 Brago (also für den Anwatl?)
: 3,- Auslagenpauschale gem. $ 26 Brago

Zahlungsfrist wiederum 6 Tage. Zusammen nun über 70 Euro! "Telefonische Rücksprachen sind an Intrum zu richten." 
Die Frist ist am Ostermontag verstrichen. 


Ich habe noch ein bisschen Kraft weiter durchzuhalten. Als nächstes müsste ja dann der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommen. Ich werd mich mal schlau machen, wo ich Prozesskostenhilfe herbekomme. 

Alle weiteren Neuigkeiten werde ich hier posten. 

Noch eine Frage: Welches Gericht wird ein Verfahren zulassen bei einem Streitwert von 70 Euro? Und sind die Gebühren von 45 Euro nicht auch ein bisschen überhöht? Was sagt denn der Richter dazu? 

Danke an alle die hier im Forum helfen und posten und beantworten (v.a. der jurist). Das macht Mut. Und immer aufpassen, wenn Ihr das Telefon benutzt! Verwählen kann teuer werden. 

Timur


----------



## Marie (22 April 2003)

Also ich denke mal, bei 25 Euro pro telefonischer Einwahl müsste eine Preisansage Pflicht sein bevor Du zahlen musst. Erkundige Dich da mal nach, ich kenn mich leider genug nicht aus.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 April 2003)

Timur schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt denn der Richter dazu?


du weißt doch: vor gericht und auf hoher see...
allerdings sollte der sich an den kopf fassen, weil du ja momentan gebühren für den anwalt und das inkassounternehmen bezahlen sollst, obwohl sich talkline immer noch im stadium des außergerichtlichen mahnverfahrens befindet und bisher nichts weiter getan wurde, als dein schreiben zu ignorieren...
welches gericht? ein amtsgericht würde sich der sache annehmen.

talkline erhebt mahngebühren? echt? warum dürfen die das denn plötzlich???



			
				Timur schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner drohen sie, Informationen über meine Kreditwürdigkeit an ihre "Vertragspartner" weiterzugeben.


na, dann würde ich doch einfach mal höflich um auskunft bitten, an wen hier vor allem welche daten weitergegeben werden. ich sehe keinen zusammenhang zwischen strittigen forderungen, denen ich nicht nachgebe und meiner kreditwürdigkeit. warum kommen die nicht einfach mit dem baseballschläger bei dir vorbei und zertrümmern dir die kniescheiben? ist genauso legal...


----------



## Timur (23 April 2003)

Danke für die Antworten, allerdings sind noch ein paar Fragen offen. 



			
				Marie schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke mal, bei 25 Euro pro telefonischer Einwahl müsste eine Preisansage Pflicht sein bevor Du zahlen musst.



Das finde ich auch, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob der Computer, oder was auch immer am Ende dieser Telefonnummer sitzt (0190 070 0..), unterscheiden kann zwischen einem sich einwählenden Modem (=Dialer-Opfer) und einem Telefonanruf? Wenn nicht, rechnet doch der Computer gar nicht mit mir sondern nur mit Modems. Darf er dann einfach so 25 Euro abrechnen? M.E. besteht doch gar kein Vertrag. 



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl sich talkline immer noch im stadium des außergerichtlichen mahnverfahrens befindet



Ja wann darf denn ein Inkassounternehmen (Intrum) eine Inkassogebühr verlangen, wenn nicht * vor * dem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren? Seh ich da was falsch? Die sind doch eigentlich dazu da, eine außergerichtliche Zahlung herbeizuführen (durch Drohgebärden). 

Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der * Einzige * bin, dem so etwas passiert ist. Hab hier im Forum jedenfalls nichts gefunden. Bitte meldet euch, wenn ihr euch schonmal verwählt habt! 

Timur


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 April 2003)

so, wie du in deinem posting geschrieben hast, will talkline bereits mahngebühren von dir haben. steht das da wirklich??? talkline selbst hat weder eine inkassoerlaubnis noch eine anwaltliche zulassung. allenfalls dürfte talkline dir kosten für briefmarken und papier in rechnung stellen - alles andere ist als buchhalterischer aufwand zu sehen, der nicht in rechnung gestellt werden darf. deswegen kommt mir das etwas spanisch vor.
klar darf das inkassounternehmen gebühren berechnen. und weil du immer noch nicht zahlst, mahnt jetzt eine anwaltskanzlei und schlägt wieder gebühren auf. und wenn du jetzt immer noch nicht mürbe bist, kommt das nächste inkassobüro und schneidet sich auch noch eine scheibe ab??? dein anspruchsgegner weiß doch, warum du nicht zahlst und hat eine schadensminderungspflicht. denen steht nach der intrum-mahnung der klageweg doch offen. besonders komisch scheint mir, dass (...) und konsorten in ihre rechnung tatsächlich die inkassogebühren von intrum mit einbeziehen (man kann es ja probieren...) und zusätzlich die eigenen gebühren aufschlagen - die hat talkline zu tragen.
die kontoführungskosten sind auch für den a... weder bei talkline noch bei intrum noch bei den axmännern besteht die notwendigkeit extra nur für dich ein konto zu eröffnen, weil die zinsen ja extra berechnet werden. interessant ist auch, dass mahnspesen und porto bei intrum getrennt abgerechnet werden. spesen sind ja tatsächliche auslagen, was bedeuten würde, dass die einen umschlag und einen bogen papier für satte 2,50€ einkaufen. oder sie haben einen subunternehmer beauftragt, die mahnung für 2,50€ auszufertigen...
das ist alles nicht so astrein...
ich würde mir da keinen kopf machen und auch nicht mit einem mahnbescheid rechnen...


----------



## Timur (3 Juli 2003)

Hallo, 

ich bin sehr froh, *keine* Neuigkeiten berichten zu können. Es hat sich weder Talkline noch Intrum noch (...) bei mir gemeldet. Und ein Gericht hat mir auch noch nicht geschrieben. 

Ich beabsichtige bald *umzuziehen*. Muss ich die darüber informieren? Muss ich deren Kosten bezahlen, wenn sie versuchen, meine neue Adresse selbst zu ermitteln? 

adios


----------



## Comedian1 (3 Juli 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> dein anspruchsgegner weiß doch, warum du nicht zahlst und hat eine schadensminderungspflicht. denen steht nach der intrum-mahnung der klageweg doch offen. besonders komisch scheint mir, dass (...) und konsorten in ihre rechnung tatsächlich die inkassogebühren von intrum mit einbeziehen (man kann es ja probieren...) und zusätzlich die eigenen gebühren aufschlagen - die hat talkline zu tragen...



Wenn Intrum/(...) einen Mahnbescheid erlassen, dann schlagen sie wie selbverständlich ihr seltsamen Inkassokosten als Nebenforderung drauf. Und sie gehen noch weiter: Selbst die Klageschrift enthält einen Antrag auf Erstattung dieser Kosten. Das AG Darmstadt hat denen allerdings in einem Hinweisbeschluss wissen lassen, dass es Meinung des Gerichts sei, dass die Kosten grundsätzlich nicht erstattungsfähig wären.

Gruß
Comedian


----------

